# New Ballet



## shostythesnowman (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey Folks 
I'm at a bit of an impasse. 
I'm new on this forum and am hoping you guys can help me out.I'm a sixteen year white male who adores composing and is currently working on a ballet. Here's the problem, I'm worried what people will think because it's about the Inuit of Northern Canada and their unique culture before the arrival of the European settlers. Do you think people will take this the wrong way and think I'm being racist (I personally am thoroughly engrossed in their culture and can't imagine being racist)?
How much artistic license do composers have? 
About the ballet itself it's called _Circle_ and features a lot of canons and drum innovations, drums as the Inuits instrument and canons as a representation of their view on religion.


----------



## HeavyGroovist (Oct 23, 2016)

The only thing that might get close-minded people boiled up is parody - not everyone can differentiate making jokes about something from making a joke of something.
If it's not that, there's no reason to account for people misunderstanding you, if they do they're propably just not knowledgeable about the topic to be a proper audience. You can't really help that (other than educating them, but I'm not sure what is the scenario here, might or might not be possible).

You could also go post it on 4chan or some other internet depth and you'll be called a racist and many other things enough to grow numb to it :v


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And there is me thinking they would think you are gay by doing ballet.


----------



## shostythesnowman (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the input guys (especially the posting idea by Heavy Groovist).
As an added question do you know of any specific drums should I use (besides the basic types) that would create an indigenous sound? I'm sorry about the vague question but I don't want to have to list the drum types I'm already using.


----------

